# Frustrating!



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I am frustrated, have been with D** since 98' etc.....I have had zero issues wih my HD service until last week when I moved the multiswitch, added a new receiver and terminated several cables. 

Now I get pixelated channels mainly on Showtime and all the 3D channels. I have never had this problem before and according to my satellite numbers, the alignment is off or something is screwed up. 

Now I have to resort to calling D** who will send a contractor who will want to change a bunch of settings etc....ugh!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Well why did you go moving stuff around? The only you should be frustrated with is yourself.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Probably better in the installation thread. Chances are you damaged a cable or connection during the move. If you want to fix it on your own we could go down that path.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Fuzzybear said:


> I am frustrated, have been with D** since 98' etc.....I have had zero issues wih my HD service until last week when I moved the multiswitch, added a new receiver and terminated several cables.
> 
> Now I get pixelated channels mainly on Showtime and all the 3D channels. I have never had this problem before and according to my satellite numbers, the alignment is off or something is screwed up.
> 
> Now I have to resort to calling D** who will send a contractor who will want to change a bunch of settings etc....ugh!


Obviously your not the "do it yourself" type. :sure:


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Well why did you go moving stuff around? The only you should be frustrated with is yourself.


it's not rocket science........I'm an Electrical Engineer.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I bet you left too little on your terminations. Check all of them and if they are not sticking out of the connector by 1/8 of an inch you might have a connection that isn't sufficient. I had to go to a friends house a few weeks ago after the tech said they needed a 2nd dish because there wasn't enough signal. They had the same issue your describing. (12K SQF house with 10 receivers on SWM16.) I checked all the lines and connections and discovered 1 of the 4 from the dish to the SWM16 too short in the connector. I redid the connection and problem solved. Check every connection you did and make sure there is enough of the center conductor of the coax sticking pass the end of the fitting and hopefully you'll be good to go!


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Probably better in the installation thread. Chances are you damaged a cable or connection during the move. If you want to fix it on your own we could go down that path.


I will take the multiswitch out of the equation and run the cables from the LNB straight to the receivers and see if that works.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> I bet you left too little on your terminations. Check all of them and if they are not sticking out of the connector by 1/8 of an inch you might have a connection that isn't sufficient. I had to go to a friends house a few weeks ago after the tech said they needed a 2nd dish because there wasn't enough signal. They had the same issue your describing. (12K SQF house with 10 receivers on SWM16.) I checked all the lines and connections and discovered 1 of the 4 from the dish to the SWM16 too short in the connector. I redid the connection and problem solved. Check every connection you did and make sure there is enough of the center conductor of the coax sticking pass the end of the fitting and hopefully you'll be good to go!


yep will do! I terminated about 26 cables with compression fittings. There were a couple that were really tough, I had to put gloves on to finish.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

And this is DirecTV's fault??


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

richall01 said:


> And this is DirecTV's fault??


Huh? Who said it was Directv's fault?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> it's not rocket science........I'm an Electrical Engineer.


Man if I had a dollar everytime I heard that! You are right it's not rocket science and it's also not electrical engineering.......:nono2:


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Man if I had a dollar everytime I heard that! You are right it's not rocket science and it's also not electrical engineering.......:nono2:


Which is why I would rather do it myself, if I want it done right!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

If you don't know what's what, how do you know what's done right?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

He don't.

"Now I have to resort to calling D** who will send a contractor who will want to change a bunch of settings etc....ugh! "


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Man you guys are hard on DIY'ers.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I simply moved the Zinwell multiswitch 65' to the middle of the house. I added two sets of grounding plugs where the switch had been. This was to facilitate the coax coming from the dish. 

I added an HR24 to an HT rack and terminated the coax. I understand that I may have short ended some terminations and I will look into those. 

I do not understand how the signal numbers could have changed by simply adding a receiver and moving the switch. 

I posted my satellite readings last night and apparently I have issues, but I haven't had issues for the last 5ish years of having HD. 

5 channels come in pixelated and say searching for sat 2 etc......everything else works fine.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

When you say you added an HR24 and terminated the coax, what do you mean by that? Terminators should only go on unused outputs on a splitter.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Try this: Go to channel 9501, and step through each channel from there to 9514. See if you get any errors. If not, then start doubleplay to switch tuners and repeat. It should show you which satellite your issue is with. From that, the stack plan should be able to point to where in the chain you are having issues.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> When you say you added an HR24 and terminated the coax, what do you mean by that? Terminators should only go on unused outputs on a splitter.


Compression fittings on the coax.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Try this: Go to channel 9501, and step through each channel from there to 9514. See if you get any errors. If not, then start doubleplay to switch tuners and repeat. It should show you which satellite your issue is with. From that, the stack plan should be able to point to where in the chain you are having issues.


Will try....Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Before re-inventing the wheel- I suggest you remove the grd blocks and see if anything changes? As with anything a grd block can be defect Mfg - If no change - you could put everything back as it was and see if the trouble clears. If not then Look at the cable ends you replaced for any stray strands inside the connector. 

That will give you fits and Strange troubles as well.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuzzybear said:


> . There were a couple that were really tough, I had to put gloves on to finish.


Thats kind of a red flag there, is the cable quad shield? Even then you shouldnt have to force the connectors on. Could you have been using standard connectors on quad?

As others have said undo the new stuff. I would change one thing at a time to see if problem goes away.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

bigglebowski said:


> Thats kind of a red flag there, is the cable quad shield? Even then you shouldnt have to force the connectors on. Could you have been using standard connectors on quad?
> 
> As others have said undo the new stuff. I would change one thing at a time to see if problem goes away.


All Quad except for runs from the dish which is RG11. I used Q fittings but some were harder than others to push through.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Why RG11?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Why RG11?


Low loss - Satellite dish is on a pole 30' from house runs through 2" rigid conduit and then another 70' to switch.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Did your added distance from where the switch was to where it is now, add more distance?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Did your added distance from where the switch was to where it is now, add more distance?


yes....about 60'

Now the puzzling part is.....my 3 other HD DVr's HR20/ (2) HR 22's dont have any issues, just the HR 24 that I just put into service.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If all else looks good, you might check the voltage at the LNB end to make sure you are getting the 13V/18V needed to switch the LNB, If the 18V is low, the LNB could get confused and think its supposed to be at 13V and not switch, and your receiver would still get a signal, but not the right transponder.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> If all else looks good, you might check the voltage at the LNB end to make sure you are getting the 13V/18V needed to switch the LNB, If the 18V is low, the LNB could get confused and think its supposed to be at 13V and not switch, and your receiver would still get a signal, but not the right transponder.


Gotcha....thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If that turns out to be the case, you can replace those ground jumpers you added with a sonora amp. VeryOldSchool would be able to tell you which one.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuzzybear said:


> my 3 other HD DVr's HR20/ (2) HR 22's dont have any issues, just the HR 24 that I just put into service.


What happens if you move that receiver to a location that works fine? You could even swap a "known good" receiver to where the problem HR24 is to see if it reacts the same way.

New does not equal good.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You don't say which model multiswitch, but I'll assume it is a WB68 which is non-powered. So you have to get the voltage coming out of the receiver to the WB68, then through the WB68, then to the LNB assembly, and with your cable runs you may well be running into voltage drop problems (which someone else also suggested).

If that is your problem, then a Sonora HRPID1422A power inserter/phase locker is your solution. It would go between the multiswitch and the dish.

Also, it is certainly worth double checking each of your terminations to make sure they are good, and that you didn't inadvertently get a short in one of them. Easy to do if you are not extra careful. I know if I put 60+ connectors on, the odds are good that one or more would have a problem if I wasn't double checking each one as I did it.

Good luck.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuzzybear said:


> Now the puzzling part is.....my 3 other HD DVr's HR20/ (2) HR 22's dont have any issues, just the HR 24 that I just put into service.





bigglebowski said:


> What happens if you move that receiver to a location that works fine? You could even swap a "known good" receiver to where the problem HR24 is to see if it reacts the same way.


 Which is the most obvious logical first step before doing anything else! That could narrow down the issue quite easily.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> You don't say which model multiswitch, but I'll assume it is a WB68 which is non-powered. So you have to get the voltage coming out of the receiver to the WB68, then through the WB68, then to the LNB assembly, and with your cable runs you may well be running into voltage drop problems (which someone else also suggested).
> 
> If that is your problem, then a Sonora HRPID1422A power inserter/phase locker is your solution. It would go between the multiswitch and the dish.
> 
> ...


I could possibly buy into a voltage drop but when I moved the WB68 farther away from the Satellite dish, then my bedroom receiver (HR20) is the longest distance from the switch at nearly 70' and 100' from the dish and there are no issues.

I will recheck all terminations and do some troubleshooting this weekend.

When I switch to a SWM16 in the near future, would I still need a power inserter? I still have 3 SD receivers hooked up to the old satellite and due to line of sight issues, I need to switch over.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have no issues on the other two, then it is either the output of the multiswitch on the two ports used for the new DVR, of the cable to the DVR, or the DVR itself.

Ignore the voltage at the LNB check, if your other two are working ok.

All SWM's need a power inserter.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> All SWM's need a power inserter.


True, but NOT the one (Sonora) I referenced. Totally different type of power inserter. For SWM, it provides voltage to the SWM which is a powered device. In that situation, the external SWM (8 or 16) becomes the power inserter to the LNB.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Try this: Go to channel 9501, and step through each channel from there to 9514. See if you get any errors. If not, then start doubleplay to switch tuners and repeat. It should show you which satellite your issue is with. From that, the stack plan should be able to point to where in the chain you are having issues.


Just to know myself, by going to these channels,what should you see? Mine are just a black screen...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> it's not rocket science........I'm an Electrical Engineer.


Biting my tongue here.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Man you guys are hard on DIY'ers.


Dave, I'm an electrician by trade and putting tools or meters in an EE's hands is...a whole bunch of bad things, can't think of one word that covers what I've seen them do in the field. So much for holding back....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> When you say you added an HR24 and terminated the coax, what do you mean by that? Terminators should only go on unused outputs on a splitter.


That's right. Missed that. I lost the power supply to a Zinwell that a D* contractor installed because he put those terminators on the switch. It stopped working before the guy got around the block. That was back in the bad old days.

Rich


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> Just to know myself, by going to these channels,what should you see? Mine are just a black screen...


You should see a banner at the bottom saying the satellite/polarity and for the HD satellites, a message saying HD is OK.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

carl6 said:


> True, but NOT the one (Sonora) I referenced. Totally different type of power inserter. For SWM, it provides voltage to the SWM which is a powered device. In that situation, the external SWM (8 or 16) becomes the power inserter to the LNB.


OK. I thought he was asking it he replaced his Zinwell directly with an SWM16 if he would need a power inserter for it, since I dont guess the Zinwell requires one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> I could possibly buy into a voltage drop but when I moved the WB68 farther away from the Satellite dish, then my bedroom receiver (HR20) is the longest distance from the switch at nearly 70' and 100' from the dish and there are no issues.
> 
> I will recheck all terminations and do some troubleshooting this weekend.
> 
> When I switch to a SWM16 in the near future, would I still need a power inserter? I still have 3 SD receivers hooked up to the old satellite and due to line of sight issues, I need to switch over.


The 24s need a stronger/better/cleaner (?) signal than the other HRs. First 24 I had installed wouldn't work, even tho all my other HRs did, until the Tech went up on the roof and realigned the dish. So, even replacing a 24 with a 20-700 won't tell you for sure if the 24 is at fault (which I doubt) because the 20-700 will probably work.

Rich


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Rich said:


> The 24s need a stronger/better/cleaner (?) signal than the other HRs. First 24 I had installed wouldn't work, even tho all my other HRs did, until the Tech went up on the roof and realigned the dish.
> 
> Rich


What?? Did the tech tell you that?:nono: It most likely wouldnt work because your signals did not pass installation verification so he had to go adjust the dish because the signal was below threshhold. It has nothing to do with needing a "cleaner/better/stronger" signal.:lol:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

It's all the same to IV. If it's below the threshold for 'your area', it fails. Nomatter which model or mfg. Doesn't make any difference.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> It's all the same to IV. If it's below the threshold for 'your area', it fails. Nomatter which model or mfg. Doesn't make any difference.


+1. Of course if the IRD is bad that doesn't matter but that is "rare"


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I resolved the problem yesterday after 3 long hours of removing every connection from the LNB/multiswitch/all receivers. There were some connections that were not RGQ rated that ended up in my toolbox from my BNC crimping set. I removed those and painstakingly ensured there was a sufficient amount of conductor prior to finishing. 

I realigned the dish but still getting some low numbers on 103(s) / 103(ca) / 99(s) but every channel is working nicely and as usual the HD is beautuful.....so I will probably put my ego aside and call Directv to further investigate. 

I have a real disdain for a couple local installers that the first words out of their mouth is " that won't work" or "who told you a fence pole would hold the dish" and the best one " where did you get RG11, only pros use that stuff". After further inspection they figured out all they had to do was hook everything up. So since the original install I have tried to limit my dealings with Directv to only adding and removing programming. 

Anyway, I appreciate the helpfulness from everyone and I apologize for taking an early stab at you guys that are contractor's and installers, it was inadvertent and not necessary.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

west99999 said:


> What?? Did the tech tell you that?:nono: It most likely wouldnt work because your signals did not pass installation verification so he had to go adjust the dish because the signal was below threshhold. It has nothing to do with needing a "cleaner/better/stronger" signal.:lol:


Yes, a Tech told me that. One of only two Techs that I've met in my area. Sounded like it was true since all my other HRs were working at the time and only the 24 he had just brought me was having a problem which he corrected by realigning the dish. When I put the 24 in place I used the same cables a 20-700 had been using without any problems. His explanation made sense. Now explain why all my other HRs were working and that one 24-500 wouldn't. And try to leave out the condescension.

Rich


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yes, a Tech told me that. One of only two Techs that I've met in my area. Sounded like it was true since all my other HRs were working at the time and only the 24 he had just brought me was having a problem which he corrected by realigning the dish. When I put the 24 in place I used the same cables a 20-700 had been using without any problems. His explanation made sense. Now explain why all my other HRs were working and that one 24-500 wouldn't.


The firmware on the receivers require the signal to be above a certain level during activation. If the signal is below that level, the technician can't complete the setup of the receiver without either fixing the problem or calling in to get a waiver (waivers are only granted in certain circumstances). Your system levels were most likely below the threshold, but not low enough to cause problems with the picture on your other receivers.



Rich said:


> And try to leave out the condescension.





Rich said:


> I'm an electrician by trade and putting tools or meters in an EE's hands is...a whole bunch of bad things


Pot, meet kettle. :nono2:


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

"Fuzzybear" said:


> I resolved the problem yesterday after 3 long hours of removing every connection from the LNB/multiswitch/all receivers. There were some connections that were not RGQ rated that ended up in my toolbox from my BNC crimping set. I removed those and painstakingly ensured there was a sufficient amount of conductor prior to finishing.
> 
> I realigned the dish but still getting some low numbers on 103(s) / 103(ca) / 99(s) but every channel is working nicely and as usual the HD is beautuful.....so I will probably put my ego aside and call Directv to further investigate.
> 
> ...


Glad you go things figured out!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> The firmware on the receivers require the signal to be above a certain level during activation. If the signal is below that level, the technician can't complete the setup of the receiver without either fixing the problem or calling in to get a waiver (waivers are only granted in certain circumstances). Your system levels were most likely below the threshold, but not low enough to cause problems with the picture on your other receivers.


Same thing happened to me when the 21-700s came out. My 20-700s were still working while all I got on my first 21-700 was 771s. An alignment also corrected that.



> Pot, meet kettle. :nono2:


My comment about working in the field with EEs was a statement of the truth, I intended no condescension. I just reread my post and I don't see how you inferred that from my implication.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Same thing happened to me when the 21-700s came out. My 20-700s were still working while all I got on my first 21-700 was 771s. An alignment also corrected that.
> 
> My comment about working in the field with EEs was a statement of the truth, I intended no condescension. I just reread my post and I don't see how you inferred that from my implication.
> 
> Rich


I don't know/have never met any electricians that have a clue how to properly handle and separate out low voltage wiring... They think its the same as high voltage, and it just isn't.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

"inkahauts" said:


> I don't know/have never met any electricians that have a clue how to properly handle and separate out low voltage wiring... They think its the same as high voltage, and it just isn't.


Cant agree more, they can pull the hell out whatever the wiring is (coax, cat6, etc) and do a great job. Just let the specialist do the design and termination work.

But I have to agree with a lot of what Rich said about EE's. Also worked with computer engineers and well paid IT pros that couldnt troubleshoot or even build a basic home pc.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the HR34 is RF capable? and is it charged the same as a DVR? 

Thanks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't know/have never met any electricians that have a clue how to properly handle and separate out low voltage wiring... They think its the same as high voltage, and it just isn't.


Depends on what you consider "low voltage". Personally, I'd consider low voltage to mean anything under 600VAC, which is the top voltage most of the meters we use on a daily basis are made for.

I'm not even sure what you mean by "properly handle and separate out low voltage wiring".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bigglebowski said:


> Cant agree more, they can pull the hell out whatever the wiring is (coax, cat6, etc) and do a great job. Just let the specialist do the design and termination work.


When I began my apprenticeship we had over a hundred electricians working out of our Electric Shop and several distinct maintenance areas and the usual "shift electrician". We ran our own conduit, pulled our own wire and made all the terminations. We were all trained as Industrial Mechanical Electricians and not house wirers. We went thru training that was very different than the big electrician's union workers went thru. Two very different breeds of electricians.



> But I have to agree with a lot of what Rich said about EE's. Also worked with computer engineers and well paid IT pros that couldnt troubleshoot or even build a basic home pc.


We had a pretty large engineering department and I got to work with a lot of EEs. Great at designing and drawing prints, but in the field practically useless. This is a generalization, I'm sure there are EEs somewhere that are proficient at troubleshooting and using tools, I've just never met one.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Fuzzybear" said:


> Can anyone tell me if the HR34 is RF capable? and is it charged the same as a DVR?
> 
> Thanks


Yes and it's the same as all their other dvrs and receivers.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Rich" said:


> Depends on what you consider "low voltage". Personally, I'd consider low voltage to mean anything under 600VAC, which is the top voltage most of the meters we use on a daily basis are made for.
> 
> I'm not even sure what you mean by "properly handle and separate out low voltage wiring".
> 
> Rich


Low voltage, as in cat6 phone line, coax, etc, that can have their signal quality hurt by other things, like rf noise.

I can't tell you how many times I see electricians pull cat wire or coax right next to electrical wires in a house, through the exact same spaces all nailed together, or even worse, right next to the main electrical panels.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Low voltage, as in cat6 phone line, coax, etc, that can have their signal quality hurt by other things, like rf noise.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I see electricians pull cat wire or coax right next to electrical wires in a house, through the exact same spaces all nailed together, or even worse, right next to the main electrical panels.


OK, I see what you mean. I believe you're talking about electricians who wire houses. Putting wires that transmit very low voltages in the same conduit as 120VAC is not something we ever did. If you let your fingers do the walking thru the Yellow Pages looking for an electrician, you never know what you're going to get. Even the hundred plus electricians we had were divided up between guys who could run a job and those that just followed their instructions.

I used to follow licensed electricians (you have to pass a test to get a license to be able to work in homes and have the work you do inspected here in NJ) and nothing they do would surprise me. Most of them do a decent job, but there's always those that really shouldn't be doing electrical jobs.

Rich


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Well out of nowhere my 771 issues returned last night on the same three channels. 

I brought my HR 20 down to the basement from the MB and it worked fine on all channels. I then swapped the BBC's and again it worked fine so that isn't the problem. I think the HR24 (from Solid Signal) is bad which really ticks me off. 

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> Well out of nowhere my 771 issues returned last night on the same three channels.
> 
> I brought my HR 20 down to the basement from the MB and it worked fine on all channels. I then swapped the BBC's and again it worked fine so that isn't the problem. I think the HR24 (from Solid Signal) is bad which really ticks me off.
> 
> Any further thoughts?


You might need a realignment or a new LNB. Got some remarks the other day when I said the 24s need a better signal to work correctly than the 20-700s and other HRs, but I'll say it again. I've seen the guy who told me that work and I know he knows what he's doing.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Fuzzybear" said:


> Well out of nowhere my 771 issues returned last night on the same three channels.
> 
> I brought my HR 20 down to the basement from the MB and it worked fine on all channels. I then swapped the BBC's and again it worked fine so that isn't the problem. I think the HR24 (from Solid Signal) is bad which really ticks me off.
> 
> Any further thoughts?


Where they HD channels? If so, those low numbers you mentioned not he sats broadcasting the HD are probably the first thing I'd look at. If you go to an hr34 when they upgrade you to a swim they will realign your DISH for you as well. How long before you do that?


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes HD Channels. Specifically 552 and 556 both movie channels and 103 3D. How would I check the LNB? Would removing the multiswitch from the equation yield any further results? 

I could go for a HR34 and a SWM 16 anytime........it's not a monetary issue.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Fuzzybear" said:


> Yes HD Channels. Specifically 552 and 556 both movie channels and 103 3D. How would I check the LNB? Would removing the multiswitch from the equation yield any further results?
> 
> I could go for a HR34 and a SWM 16 anytime........it's not a monetary issue.


Post your signal numbers if you have a chance.

The way I would trouble shoot what you have, take a measure of all signal levels on all boxes,then bypass the switch,and take measurements again, and rotate through all the cables at two locations,and then see if you see any glaring anomalies.

If you have one bad cable somewhere,it will probably be obvious.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuzzybear said:


> Well out of nowhere my 771 issues returned last night on the same three channels.
> 
> I brought my HR 20 down to the basement from the MB and it worked fine on all channels. I then swapped the BBC's and again it worked fine so that isn't the problem. I think the HR24 (from Solid Signal) is bad which really ticks me off.
> 
> Any further thoughts?


Does the hr24 have same issue at another outlet? You say the hr20 works fine when you swap it. If all other receivers work at any outlet fine I would replace hr24.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bigglebowski" said:


> Does the hr24 have same issue at another outlet? You say the hr20 works fine when you swap it. If all other receivers work at any outlet fine I would replace hr24.


He says he has low signals too though. Get that fixed first.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are numbers from HR24

# Represents (NA) 


Satellite (101) Tuner 1 

(1-8) 95 94 95 0 95 98 94 95
(9-16) 95 95 94 0 95 99 95 95
(17-24) 94 97 94 0 95 99 95 99 
(25-32) 92 100 94 77 95 98 89 98 

(Satellite 101) Tuner 2 

(1-8) 95 95 95 0 95 98 95 99 
(9-16) 95 96 95 0 95 99 95 99
(17-24) 95 97 94 0 95 98 95 99 
(25-32) 95 100 93 78 95 98 99 99 

(Satellite 110) Tuner 1 

(1-8) # # # # # # # 89
(9-16) # 92 # 92 # # # #
(17-24) # # # # # # # #
(25-32) # # # # # # # #

(Satellite 110) Tuner 2 

(1-8) # # # # # # # 90
(9-16) # 92 # 92 # # # #
(17-24) # # # # # # # #
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 119) Tuner1 

(1-8) # # # # # # # #
(9-16) # # # # # # # #
(17-24) # # # # # 96 0 97
)25-32) 98 96 96 95 95 97 73 98 

(Satellite 119) Tuner 2

(1-8) # # # # # # # #
(9-16) # # # # # # # #
(17-24) # # # # # # 95 0 95 
(25-32) 98 96 96 95 95 96 62 97 

(Satellite 99(c) Tuner 1

(1-8) 87 77 83 73 86 74 83 68 
(9-16) 86 74 86 69 89 75 # # 
(17-24) # # # # # # # # 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 99(c) Tuner 2 

(1-8) 86 77 82 73 86 75 84 69
(9-16) 86 74 83 70 86 75 # # 
(17-24) # # # # # # # # 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 99(s) Tuner 1 

(1-8) 93 0 85 0 91 0 # # 
(9-16) # # # # # # 95 92 
(17-24) 85 86 95 94 0 0 95 76 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 99(s) Tuner 2

(1-8) 93 0 85 0 91 0 # # 
(9-16) # # # # # # 95 93 
(17-24) 85 86 95 94 0 0 95 76 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 103(s) Tuner 1)

(1-8) 0 67 95 0 0 0 # # 
(9-16) # # # # # # 0 96
(17-24) 0 92 96 96 0 0 29 0 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 103(s) Tuner 2) 

(1-8) 0 67 96 0 0 0 # # 
(9-16) # # # # # # 0 95
(17-24) 0 93 96 96 0 0 29 0 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 103(ca) Tuner1)

(1-8) # # # # # # # # 
(9-16) 83 42 82 38 82 28 88 0 
(17-24) 88 0 83 0 86 0 82 0 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 103(ca) Tuner 2)

(1-8) # # # # # # # # 
(9-16) 83 43 83 38 82 29 88 0 
(17-24) 88 0 83 0 88 0 82 0 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 103(cb) Tuner 1) 

(1-8) 85 78 85 79 84 78 86 78 
(9-16) 86 77 88 78 85 89 # # 
(17-24) # # # # # # # # 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

(Satellite 103(cb) Tuner 2) 

(1-8) 85 77 82 77 84 86 78 86 
(9-16) 86 78 86 78 88 77 # # 
(17-24) # # # # # # # # 
(25-32) # # # # # # # # 

No SWM


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your 99 and 103 alignment definitely needs improvement.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You have some major issues on 103ca. It looks like more than just alignment to me, with zeros and supper low numbers on odd and higher on even... Could be lnb and or switch and cables as well.

What kind of numbers do you get at the same location with a different receiver I wonder. I'd also see what numbers I got at other locations.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I will check other receivers and report back. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I was collecting numbers this morning on the troubled HR24 and I checked my 3 unresponsive channels (552/556/103) and now they are working fine??? 

I will post my numbers sometime today or this evening but now I am thinking the problem is in the alignment or the LNB.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

all three of those channels are on the 103ca and trans 18....which in your readings above is 0%


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

wahooq said:


> all three of those channels are on the 103ca and trans 18....which in your readings above is 0%


HR20 
103(ca) Tuner 1 
Transponder 18 (51)

Tuner 2 
Transponder 18 (54)

HR22 
Tuner 1 
Transponder 18 ( 57)
Tuner 2 
Transponder 18 (52)

HR24
Tuner 1 
Transponder 18 (0)

Tuner 2 
Transponder 18 (0)

I misread your post but here are the other receivers.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Those same 3 channels were working this morning but are once again giving a 771 error code, but only on the HR24;


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

id vote for a new lnb.....if all the connections are good


----------

